# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Help! Bloated/shedding/floating/red-armed frog?!

## calicokitties

Hey everybody! So I've had an african dwarf frog for over a month now (I got her at the beginning of January) and everything has been fine up until now.

A few days ago, she was hanging out at the top of the tank (not actually floating because she swam down soon after). I knew this was odd behavior because she doesn't normally do this, but I shrugged it off because she seemed fine the next few days.

Today, I found her at the top of the tank again, but this time, I noticed a lot of other things. She appears to be fairly bloated (she normally looks pretty thin), and she also looks like she's shedding; there's a line of tissue coming off about halfway down her back, and it looks like it goes around her entire waste. In addition to all of this, her front right arm is really red, and it appears that she has some sort of sore on her hind leg.

Extra info: The tank she is in is a 5 gallon with live plants, and it's kept at about 75 degrees F. When I found her at the top, I put her in a small cup with a water level shallow enough that she can stick her nose up out of the water if she needs to because I don't want her stressing about swimming to the top of the tank for oxygen. The cup is floating in the tank to keep the temp the same. I feed her zoomed's aquatic frog food. There's also a male betta in the tank with her; he's very relaxed, though, and I doubt he would hurt her. I haven't ruled that out as an explanation, though, because I understand that bettas can be a bit unpredictable.

Any help is greatly appreciated! I have no idea what to do because I'm still a newbie with african dwarf frogs. I haven't figured out how to attach pictures in this forum yet, so I will link to a post in another forum that I've included the pics in (just scroll down): link

This was all really sudden, by the way. All of it except for the small sore on her hind leg. That I did notice several days ago; I just figured she somehow injured herself and that it would heal. I've been keeping a fairly close eye on her because of it and haven't noticed anything weird until today.

----------

